# Video Driver failed to initialize?



## Lconnor (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello.
I'm new here and not very computer savy so i'm hoping you'll bear with me. Anyway, I just got a blue screen and an error message reading: "Video Driver failed to initialize" along with a STOP 'code' that changes each time I've restarted the computer. Honestly I'm not really sure what that means let alone how to fix it. I can't log in at all so I'm on my old computer at the moment. If any additional information is needed please let me know.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Click on Start,control panel,system,hardware,device manager,display adapters. Then RIGHT click on the adapter(that's your video card,i.e Nvidia) and select uninstall, Ok and back out. Reboot the comp and Windows will install the driver and with luck you should be good.


----------



## Lconnor (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, thank you for replying, I appreciate your help. However I'm not able to get into the Start menu because I get the bluscreen soon after I turn on the computer. I've also tried starting in Safe Mode but still, it goes directly to the blue screen. Any other suggestions?Thanx again.


----------



## Lconnor (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, thank you for replying, I appreciate your help. However I'm not able to get into the Start menu because I get the bluscreen soon after I turn on the computer. I've also tried starting in Safe Mode but still, it goes directly to the blue screen. Any other suggestions?Thanx again


----------



## QZZZNNE (Oct 3, 2008)

I am having the same exact problem. Can't get past the blue screen.


----------



## Bobojijio (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had two machines come into the shop in the last week with the same exact problem. The solution for both of them was that a malware program/virus had infected the system beep.sys file (It's the file that makes your computer beep when you don't have a sound card installed, I know, it's random).

The corrupted file is 17k in size and is located in %windir%\system32\drivers. The correct file size should be 5k and you'll have to replace it with a known good copy from another machine or possibly a windows cd.

The beep.sys malware/virus also comes with some other friends so you'll want to perform a full virus scan. In both cases AVG has taken care of the rest of the problems but neither time did it detect beep.sys (only figured it out because one of them was blue screening to beep.sys).

Hope this helps.

-Bobo


----------



## Direbane (Oct 7, 2008)

Bobojijio said:


> I've had two machines come into the shop in the last week with the same exact problem. The solution for both of them was that a malware program/virus had infected the system beep.sys file (It's the file that makes your computer beep when you don't have a sound card installed, I know, it's random).
> 
> The corrupted file is 17k in size and is located in %windir%\system32\drivers. The correct file size should be 5k and you'll have to replace it with a known good copy from another machine or possibly a windows cd.
> 
> ...



You're a Life saver , i Just had two pcs come in over the weekend both giving this error . I was leaning towards some sort of OS corruption or possible hard drive failure. Went an got a copy of the Beep.sys file from another pc checked the size and bam got these two pos pc's booting into windows again.

Just really registered my account to say thanks for the insight.


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

Getting past the blue screen was the hardest part for me. Got there in the end; used a Universal Boot CD [UBCD] built using the instructions at http://www.ubcd4win.com/index.htm

Once I'd booted from that CD, I browsed to the Windows/System32/Drivers folder and replaced the infected beep.sys file with a known good copy from the universal boot CD [which contains the original, unspoilt Windows system files].

To build the CD you will need an original WinXP CD and a working PC on which to build the boot CD. You will also have to have CD burning software and a CD burner on that PC. 

If you need CD burning software, try CD Burner XP Pro which can be obtained for free at http://www.cdburnerxp.se/features.php

Note that when burning the boot CD, you will need to burn it as an ISO image - the UBCD page explains how to do this, and CD Burner XP Pro supports ISO burning so you should be fine.

There was also more malware on the PC after I'd cleaned the beep.sys malware out. This, in my case, was in the form of 'System Antivirus 2008' - a known rogue antivirus program that keeps popping up windows telling you [incorrectly] that your machine is heavily infected. In fact, the only infection is the SAV2008 program itself 

I removed the System Antivirus 2008 infection with Malware Bytes Anti-Malware, obtained free at http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php

Hope this helps

Drax


----------



## thulubabu (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Could not initialize the capture device?*

i have a gadmei usb2.0 tv box.earlier it was working fine. later it gave message " could not initilise the capture device".
i use sp sp2. i tried driver update but it failed. when try to install usb2.0, it failed saying it is for win xp service pack one. you are using higher version and window can not update.


please help me.


----------



## Deadmeat5150 (Oct 12, 2008)

King_Drax_I said:


> Getting past the blue screen was the hardest part for me. Got there in the end; used a Universal Boot CD [UBCD] built using the instructions at http://www.ubcd4win.com/index.htm
> 
> Once I'd booted from that CD, I browsed to the Windows/System32/Drivers folder and replaced the infected beep.sys file with a known good copy from the universal boot CD [which contains the original, unspoilt Windows system files].
> 
> ...


So I tried to follow your steps (After resolving another problem with my computer not booting properly) and I can't seem to get the UBCD to work right. I boot from the CD, load my RAID drivers, but then can't seem to access anything that's on the CD.

I created it exactly as the site tells you to do, so I know I'm not missing anything.

How did you do what you did?


----------



## Deadmeat5150 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok here's an idea that I had this morning while slamming my head into my desk about what to do about my computer. I've got a pair of 250g HDs running in RAID 0 right now. What if I took another 250g or higher, Installed Windows onto to it, pulled all the important data I have off the old drives (And I have quite a bit of it) Then pull that HD and reformat the old pair.

Does anybody think that would work?


----------



## sethbest (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the identical problem here, but this solution dosn't work for me. I believe i caused this fault when i tried installing the video drivers for my motherboards gpu, which removed my agp geforce's drivers. upon reboot i got the error and cant load in any capacity.

I installed xp professional to the same hard drive, and have been using it to work on my xp home windows folder, and already copied over all the working drivers from pro, to no avail.

I am trying to avoid deleting the home edition and just rebuilding on the pro edition since that would mean i would have ot reinstall all my programs, and would lose some documents saved under my home editions profile which are innacessible on the other OS.

I have tried windows repair, it ran fine but the problem was not fixed. I installed the drivers for my videocard fine on this os, but despite copying all the ones i found in the sys32/drivers directory it is not having the same effect as running the install.

For a while i tried to boot under the system restore mode , which gave me missing file system32\drivers\nvatabus.dll error, but this stopped showing up and now everything just gives me the same bluescreen.

Would appreciate feedback on this, thanks for the help.


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

Deadmeat5150 said:


> So I tried to follow your steps (After resolving another problem with my computer not booting properly) and I can't seem to get the UBCD to work right. I boot from the CD, load my RAID drivers, but then can't seem to access anything that's on the CD.
> 
> I created it exactly as the site tells you to do, so I know I'm not missing anything.
> 
> How did you do what you did?


Sorry to have taken so long to get back to you. I just looked at the thread and there was your message; I've not set up thread notifications for this one.

Anyway, I too did exactly what it says on the UBCD site, so I don't know what I did differently. Have you killed the old beep.sys file? It's not an important file so perhaps you could just delete it from your hard drive while running UBCD [you would not need to acess anything on the CD], and then try rebooting from your hard drive?

My other idea would be to create a 'stripped-down' UBCD with only the options you are sure you want on it. Less chance of a glitch then, I'd have thought. Hope this helps!


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

I am also getting "video driver failed to initialize" and of course after restarting I received the same erro rmessage. After reading the posts it is like reading greek. I this a easy or very complicated fix? and feed back would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

cokimnik said:


> I am also getting "video driver failed to initialize" and of course after restarting I received the same erro rmessage. After reading the posts it is like reading greek. I this a easy or very complicated fix? and feed back would be greatly appreciated.


It's fairly easy; follow the instructions in Post #8 above. 

The problem is caused by a virus in a file called 'beep.sys'.

To fix it, you need to be able to start your PC in Windows, but of course it will not.

To solve that problem, you need to make a CD that contains a copy of Windows; that's called the Universal Boot CD or UBCD. The link in Post 8 above takes you to the website where you can find the instructions on how to make a UBCD disc.

Once you have the CD, you can then start your computer from it and then replace the infected beep.sys file with a clean version which is on the UBCD disc.


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

What do I do if I don't have the Universal Boot CD or UBCD? I am not sure what UBCD is? I will try the instructions in #8. Thank you, if I have problems I will be back...


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I put UBCD on a thumb drive? it has 1GB.


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to the site in #8 and geez talk about being confused, either I didn't see it or I don't know! There are just to many choices and I could keep on clicking and still not sure if I am correct in what I am doing... Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

cokimnik said:


> I went to the site in #8 and geez talk about being confused, either I didn't see it or I don't know! There are just to many choices and I could keep on clicking and still not sure if I am correct in what I am doing... Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance


On the UBCD site, go to 'How to Build', and follow the instructions. There are several pages on 'how to build'; take your time and read it carefully. It is a bit complicated unfortunately, but if you follow the instructions you should be ok; that's what I did.

It's difficult to explain things over the forum but if you have a techy friend then they may be able to help. The UBCD is a very useful tool and they might just thank you for introducing you to it!

When you build the UBCD, it will give you the chance to 'customise' the CD before you build it. I suggest you just burn it with the default options set; this will be more than adequate for what you need it for.

As for a thumb drive, I'm not sure it would work because the UBCD program gives you what's called an ISO image, which is designed to be burned to a CD. So it probably would not work, unfortunately.


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, unfortunately all I have is CD's that burn music, so I suppose I will have to go and buy CD's that will burn data. I will go to office depot today and ask them just to make sure. Thank you.


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay another question, on the first page UBCD4Win.com on the bottom of the page the blue box is that where I download the UBCD? Thank you in advance. When I get this downloaded I am going to make sure I have directions on my laptop right next to me. again, thanks


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

cokimnik said:


> Okay another question, on the first page UBCD4Win.com on the bottom of the page the blue box is that where I download the UBCD? Thank you in advance. When I get this downloaded I am going to make sure I have directions on my laptop right next to me. again, thanks


No! Don't click that box; it's an advert!

The part you want to go to for the download is the top circled bit in the attached picture - click the thumbnail below for a better view. The instructions for building are in the How to Build sections as also circled.


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, another question or two, I am at the site, I found the "how to build" and downloads, but my question is once I go to downloads which one do I choose, there is a list of different sites, I click on http://www.winboard.org/..which is not in english. this is so confusing, it it just had "click here" to download UBCD I would be OK. I clicked on PCInfo4U and got service is not available. Geez this is not easy, trying to figure out which link to click once I get there. If I had a techy friend I would be calling them in a minute, and I don't have the money to pay someone to do it or I would... I guess I am just SOL!


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

I see what you mean, it's not easy, is it?

I have looked at some of the links and this one worked when I tried it:

http://download.softpedia.com/dl/888d09d6b959c695d482ecc3be2ebe45/491c2c8b/100076994/software/system/UBCD4WinV322.exe

Have a go at that. The download file size is apparently 256 megabytes so it may take a good few minutes 

Good luck!


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you Drx for being so patient and answering so quickly, well I did figure it out and got it downloaded to my laptop and now when trying to build it I get an error message from my mcaffee security center, that is where I get stuck, do Iet it finish doing what it is suppose to do? or what? again thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

cokimnik said:


> Thank you Drx for being so patient and answering so quickly, well I did figure it out and got it downloaded to my laptop and now when trying to build it I get an error message from my mcaffee security center, that is where I get stuck, do Iet it finish doing what it is suppose to do? or what? again thank you in advance for all your help.


The UBCD page warns you about this.

The problem is that the UBCD contains what an antivirus calls a 'potentially unwanted program', like password finders, programs to change your Windows key, that sort of thing. The UBCD needs to be able to recover all sorts of problems, most of which you and I will never encounter, which is why the programs are there.

The solution is to disable your McAfee program temporarily while you download and build the CD, or tell it to 'allow' the download if it asks you nicely


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

ok. I got it downloaded to my laptop and now when trying to build it I get "Windows cannot find"UBCD4WinBuilder.exe. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. I tried searching for the file and no luck..I have uninstalled and reinstalled it like 3 times already and have gotten the same error message.. Geez I am not having no luck at all...


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, a couple of things to try:

1) Re-download the UBCD package from the link I gave you earlier. It's very common to find that files download with slight glitches in them; also your MacAfee may have done something to it, although that's unlikely. Anyway, reinstall using the new file.

2) When installing using the new file, make a note of where the package is installed to, and go there using the 'My Computer' link in your Start Menu. You should find the program you are looking for there. It sounds as if there is a shortcut on your desktop or somewhere that is not pointing correctly.


----------



## cokimnik (Nov 11, 2008)

:4-dontkno:4-dontknoI have uninstalled and reinstalled per the link you sent me about 6 times and I keep getting the same error message as I stated in #27. My Mcafee no longer asks me if I trust this site. Geez all I want is my desktop to start working again! :4-dontkno


----------



## King_Drax_I (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmm. Most odd. Ok, there is another way of doing this but I don't want to put it on the forum. I'll Private Message you about it.


----------



## Toshia_3333 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Afternoon All, this is my first time posting to any forum. I'm here because I am having the same problem that everyone here is having. However, I followed the chat that King Drax posted and everything was going fine until I got an error message when trying to create the iso file. The error said that i was missing the "ipscan.exe" file and therefore I couldnt complete the iso file because it shut down. Can anyone help me with this. Much Appreciated!! Thanks


----------

